
Google Just Fixed One of the Biggest Pain Points in Mobile UX - marinabercea
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3059845/google-just-fixed-one-of-the-biggest-pain-points-in-mobile-ux
======
dredmorbius
Clickbait title.

#ISavedYouAClick: it's a keyboard.

